# 1st post ever



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

ye ha


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1st post ever (VTDUBDUDE)*


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: 1st post ever (VTDUBDUDE)*

Third time is a charm


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1st post ever (VDubMKIV)*

Lets get the ball rolling...any will 2.7TT conversions?
There is one in montreal going into a 90Q


----------



## staggered mk4 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: 1st post ever (Wizard-of-OD)*

Don't know his name, but he has a B5 Variant with a 2.7T swap. Saw it in the Passat(B5) forum.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1st post ever (Wizard-of-OD)*

Is that Evilaudi? (nogaro blue 90)
and that passat wagon is for sale










_Modified by MFZERO at 8:02 PM 4-6-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1st post ever (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_Is that Evilaudi? (nogaro blue 90)
abd that passat wagon is for sale









no evilaudi is in Halifax
he is awaiting the outcome of the project...
The Passat Wagon is from MT however and the guy is FrankensteinVW.


----------

